# Outstanding anti-vax advocate dies of Covid



## Sunny (Jan 6, 2022)

Kelly Ernby, 46, Huntington Beach, CA, Orange Co Deputy DA, anti-vaxx, dead from COVID. (sorryantivaxxer.com)


----------



## win231 (Jan 6, 2022)

Thinking people are well aware of the number of people whose deaths were listed as "Covid" when their deaths had nothing to do with Covid. That includes such carefully-selected horror stories to frighten thinkers into getting vaccinated.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jan 6, 2022)

Another martyr for the cause! Benefactor of at least 72 .......


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Kelly Ernby, 46, Huntington Beach, CA, Orange Co Deputy DA, anti-vaxx, dead from COVID. (sorryantivaxxer.com)


Well, one good thing is she won't be spreading vaccine disinformation anymore if she was an anti-vaxxer.  In the least, some may learn from her unsurprising death from COVID-19, wise up and get vaccinated.  The majority of people in hospitals and dying from this deadly virus are unvaccinated.  We're into the third year now of this pandemic, time for Americans to stand united and fight to get some control of this virus.


----------



## Shero (Jan 6, 2022)

Goodbye Kelly  Ernby,  may you  rest in peace, you idiot!


----------



## Irwin (Jan 6, 2022)

The argument could be made that anti-vaxxers are misanthropes. Immanuel Kant would call them "Enemy of Mankind" misanthropes, who are driven by hatred and disgust at humanities' failings, and rather than trying to fix what's wrong with society, they just want to tear it down and start all over. They're driven by rage.

I need to go shovel the sidewalk now.


----------



## bingo (Jan 6, 2022)

i  would never use someone's  death to tout my beliefs or agendas...one person in here even called them an  idiot....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2022)

Irwin said:


> The argument could be made that anti-vaxxers are misanthropes. Immanuel Kant would call them "Enemy of Mankind" misanthropes, who are driven by hatred and disgust at humanities' failings, and rather than trying to fix what's wrong with society, they just want to tear it down and start all over. They're driven by rage.
> 
> I need to go shovel the sidewalk now.


Be careful, I shoveled mine and part of my driveway this morning.


----------



## Shero (Jan 6, 2022)

bingo said:


> i  would never use someone's  death to tout my beliefs or agendas...one person in here even called them an  idiot....


Hope you are triple vaxxed, or no more bingo


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 6, 2022)

win231 said:


> Thinking people are well aware of the number of people whose deaths were listed as "Covid" when their deaths had nothing to do with Covid. That includes such carefully-selected horror stories to frighten thinkers into getting vaccinated.


Are you suggesting that Kelly Ernby did not die of Covid?  It seems pretty clear that she did have it.


----------



## win231 (Jan 6, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Are you suggesting that Kelly Ernby did not die of Covid?  It seems pretty clear that she did have it.


I'm suggesting that intelligent people who have been lied to before don't automatically believe those same liars who have an agenda.


----------



## win231 (Jan 6, 2022)

bingo said:


> i  would never use someone's  death to tout my beliefs or agendas...one person in here even called them an  idiot....


Desperate thoughtless people would.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm a firm believer in vaccinations, but I would hope I never display the glee of so many... associated with someone else's death, just because they have an opposing view. 

But then I also get wound up, when an anti-vaxxer ends up in the hospital, survives... then has that "come to Jesus" moment and now preaches the gospel of vaccines. My humanity seems to weaken for those individuals. Yeah... its complicated.


----------



## Shero (Jan 6, 2022)

She left behind a grieving husband and family, very selfish. It could all have been avoided.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Jan 6, 2022)

The tens of millions of people, hundreds of millions of people now, that never accepted a poor quality vaccine, and evolution cured them of this recent virus, do not appear on television news.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 6, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Kelly Ernby, 46, Huntington Beach, CA, Orange Co Deputy DA, anti-vaxx, dead from COVID. (sorryantivaxxer.com)


Rest in Peace Kelly.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 6, 2022)

win231 said:


> I'm suggesting that intelligent people who have been lied to before don't automatically believe those same liars who have an agenda.


Do you watch Fox News? Just curious. If not, where do you get your news?


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 6, 2022)

win231 said:


> Thinking people are well aware of the number of people whose deaths were listed as "Covid" when their deaths had nothing to do with Covid. That includes such carefully-selected horror stories to frighten thinkers into getting vaccinated.


Her own husband was quoted as saying she died of Covid.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 6, 2022)

Shero said:


> Goodbye Kelly  Ernby,  may you  rest in peace, you idiot!


Wow, we were all thinking it, but you said it.  I do admire you for your fearlessness.


----------



## win231 (Jan 6, 2022)

Irwin said:


> Do you watch Fox News? Just curious. If not, where do you get your news?


What news I watch is irrelevant.  What's relevant is the fact that we've been lied to about many things involving Covid & I don't automatically believe liars.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Wow, we were all thinking it, but you said it.  I do admire you for your fearlessness.


Hard to have sympathy for those who are selfish enough to deceive others and spread disinformation about vaccines.  She wasn't vaccinated, she cared nothing about herself, her family, others or her country.  We're starting a third year into this pandemic and the unvaccinated are still taking up hospital beds and putting others at risk. then dying.  Can't fix selfish or stupid it seems.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2022)

Irwin said:


> Do you watch Fox News? Just curious. If not, where do you get your news?


Do you really need to ask?


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 6, 2022)

Who?


----------



## Irwin (Jan 6, 2022)

win231 said:


> What news I watch is irrelevant.  What's relevant is the fact that we've been lied to about many things involving Covid & I don't automatically believe liars.


Ha! I knew you were going to say that!   

People are fascinating. I used to have a neighbor who wouldn't divulge where he worked, and it wasn't due to it being a top secret project or anything like that. He never went to college and the only skills he seemed to have were working in his yard doing landscaping. He was my neighbor for ten years and I never did find out what he did. He was obviously ashamed of it.

I have my faults and have made a lot of mistakes in life, but I'm not ashamed of anything I've done or any job I've ever had. I knew some other people who told me they worked for the government but wouldn't divulge any more information about what they did for a living. It turned out, they were mail sorters at the post office.

There's no shame in work. There might be shame in collecting welfare, but not in working at a job. I guess the difference was, I was professional class and they were working class, so maybe that's why they were ashamed. I've been working class and people are pretty much the same wherever you go. There are good people and bad people. Of course, you can make a lot more money in the professional class, so there's that.

I'm also not ashamed of anything I watch or read, and I can justify everything I believe with facts and logic. If it's not supported by facts and logic, I don't believe it. I simply don't have the ability to believe something on faith alone. Well, actually I do have faith in science without understanding all of it and I believe most of the information that comes from scientists unless they have some ulterior motive for saying something. That motive is usually profit. I just don't see scientists around the world making huge amounts of money from lying about a vaccine, so I don't believe there is some giant conspiracy.

I also have no shame about where I get my information, but I certainly would be ashamed if I got it from conspiracy outlets.


----------



## win231 (Jan 6, 2022)

Irwin said:


> Ha! I knew you were going to say that!
> 
> People are fascinating. I used to have a neighbor who wouldn't divulge where he worked, and it wasn't due to it being a top secret project or anything like that. He never went to college and the only skills he seemed to have were working in his yard doing landscaping. He was my neighbor for ten years and I never did find out what he did. He was obviously ashamed of it.
> 
> ...


You have trouble staying on a topic.   No doubt you've heard that before.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 6, 2022)

win231 said:


> You have trouble staying on a topic.   No doubt you've heard that before.


No, as a matter of fact. But we all go off on tangents occasionally.


----------



## Shero (Jan 7, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Wow, we were all thinking it, but you said it.  I do admire you for your fearlessness.




Thank you for your charming words deseag


----------

